# SUNSET ON THE LAGOON



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Got my boat back this weekend courtesy of Harry B aka flybuoy ( thanks again Harry) from Pensacola after having some work done to the tower to make her the cobia killing machine she needed to be. The pictures says it all but special thanks to Brandon Godwin (the welder)for all the hard work and great Job......cant wait to get back out on the water to get one more shot before winter gets us in Venice mode.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we too are getting the boat into venice mode....favorite fishing of the year. can't wait.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Boats looking sharp!!!


----------

